# Referral for a Professional Organizer



## LindaL (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi there,

Just relocated to Singapore and am seeking a professional organizer.

Appreciate any referrals...

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I don't think you will find your answer here as we do not allow new members or members who are not regular poster to recommend services as this leads to people joining just to promote their services.
We would be happy to hear of your life in Singapore the ups and downs, what do you find difficult/easy to find?

Maiden


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

A google would throw up a dozen or more such 'organisers' ..


----------

